# Communicating on the trails?



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Anyone have a good mic setup that fits nicely inside their helmet or anything? Buddy and I want to be able to communicate when we're riding. Hand signals just aren't enough lol

Thanks,

Shane


----------

